# Ultramarines Chapter



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys, for those who do not know, I am going to collect the entire Ultramarines chapter. Do not expect any models anytime soon, but I have decided on commanders for each company, and when the new codex comes out I will start drawing up army lists.

*1st Company*
Terminator Captain

*2nd Company*
Master of the Watch

*3rd Company*
Master of the Arsenal

*4th Company*
Master of the Fleet

*5th Company*
Medusa V Sicarius

*6th Company*
AoBR Commander

*7th Company*
New Sicarius (with a different name obviously)

*8th Company*
2008 Golden Demon model

*9th Company*
Space Marine Commander

*10th Company*
Master of Recruits

I have not decided on other special characters and the like, but I do know that I will have a chaplain and librarian in each company. Army lists in 2 or 3 months!:mrgreen: Sorry for the long wait, but it will be a huge list. I will post company by company so as to avoid confusion.:good:


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

I didnt think the chapter master had a company , the only chapter master i can think of who does is logan grimnar (who actually has two companies), my point with logan thing, only non-codex chapters would have a chaptor master leading a company.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well maybe should I use a Captain in Terminator armour? And just have Marneus and his honour guard lead the entire chapter?


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well makes more sense that way round


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help! Although, a terminator captain does not seem quite good enough to lead the 1st Company. Maybe a Master (or new equivalent) in terminator armour? I could use the captain model and dress it up!


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well as far as i knew captains lead all companies (mind you i havent read all the newer fluff)


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok cool, that is settled then! A Master in Terminator Armour, using the Captain in Terminator Armour model!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

The way it is is that there are 10 captians that lead the companies, some of which are masters of the chapter like you have it, a step above a regular captian but not quite a chapter master, and as it is a master wont necisarily lead a company but will accompany a strike force(several companies) into battle, and the first company captian, although he generally doesnt have any spiffy title, could probably be considered a master of the chapter just for the reason he is the head of the friggen first company :laugh:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Well Aggeman "sits at the right hand of Marneus". So you could make him a Master rules-wise. But to collect the Chapter would also include the ENTIRE Armoury wouldn't it? Including Techmarines. Librarians stay in the Librarium, and get selected which one goes where by Tigurius. Only Chaplains stay in Companies.Are you including Headquarters Staff? 'Cos then that includes Chapter Master, the 3 Honour Guard squads, then more Chaplains including Cassius. Not only this but there is also the Transport vehicles and the fact that to buy all, make and paint all of this WILL take _years_. Literally.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I was more thinking on a practical line. Each company assembled according to datasheet, add support vehicles, a chaplain and a librarian for each, and 2 techmarines and retinue to each. Then also have Marneus and 1 honour guard squad to lead the whole force.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

UPDATE! I am going to use the 2008 GD model (SM captain with Thunder Hammer) as the commander of the 8th company, meaning I only have to fork out enough money for one Commander Boxed Set rather than 2. PHEW!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Cato Sicarius said:


> and the fact that to buy all, make and paint all of this WILL take _years_. Literally.


No kidding. Ten years of collecting for me, and I spend a fair penny on this hobby (according to the store logs, I spend around $200 a month on it, although admittedly most of that is not Space Marines these days-- I paint everything, even though I only really like to play the Astartes), and I'm not at a Chapter yet-- I'm at four Battle Companies with armoury, Reclusiam, 1st, and 10th Company support. Nothing wrong with wanting to do it, but just realize how much it actually is.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I completely understand, but I am likely to be single most of my life (girls hate my guts for some reason) and I will be earning 100k a year Air Force pay, so I have funding, and I just have to find the time. I am only 15, so I have many years ahead of me to get this done. I will probably start in two years time, after I finish my current 1500 pt army and my planned 3000 pt army (all SM). I really am a Space Marine nut!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

BWLAF93 said:


> I completely understand, but I am likely to be single most of my life (girls hate my guts for some reason)...


Lol, that's pretty much the same with me, although for some reason everyone at the girls' school (I go to an all boys school) 'round here seems to know my name. I'm still trying to find out why...

As a side note, if you do manage to create this force, it would make for a spectacular Apocalypse game. Maybe against a Black Legion player or perhaps against a Tyranid force? That is if anyone has enough points...


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

BWLAF93 said:


> ...I am likely to be single most of my life ... and I will be earning 100k a year ... I am only 15...


And, has nothing in your life changed since you were 12? If it _has_, there's a fairly good bet that things might change over the next 3 years too...

But, don't let that put you off; hell, why not collect a chapter if you want? I think it's a fine thing to do, as someone who's just painting up the last guys for his Battle Company (which people told me I was daft for doing... before Apocalypse came out, before only troops were scoring, HA! I showed them!).

Just, don't expect life to run according to plan, is all I'm saying.

:no one expects the Spanish Inquisition cyclops:


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, no matter what life turns out like, I am still going to get this finished!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Abso-bloody-lutely! "You go girl!" as I believe the young people to say.

Keep us informed by photy and stuff of your progress. I'd quite like to see a Chapter, I've only seen one before: a guy from Poland called Artur Szyndler had his Blood Angels Chapter in WD a few years back. Couldn't see any details, the photo was from so far away because otherwise you couldn't see it all...

:cyclops of macragge:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

You just doing the infantry side of the chapter or are you doing the support vehicle companies of land speeders, whirlwinds, vindicators etc. as well?

I'd say you've probably already got somewhat of a mission ahead of you, but y'know - I had to ask :wink:



Red Orc said:


> I'd quite like to see a Chapter, I've only seen one before: a guy from Poland called Artur Szyndler had his Blood Angels Chapter in WD a few years back.


Were you not at the games day years and years back when GW put together the whole of the Ultramarines chapter for their display piece? I think it was the very first unveiling of the thunderhawk gunship model at 40k scale, so some time ago now (probably about 8-9 years at a guess - god I feel old!)


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Double post, someone please perform exterminatus on this one


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Critta said:


> ...
> Were you not at the games day years and years back when GW put together the whole of the Ultramarines chapter for their display piece? ...


No, sorry, neither that nor any other Games Day...



Critta said:


> ... some time ago now (probably about 8-9 years at a guess - god I feel old!)


Don't worry about it. I cancelled my first White Dwarf subscription before 40% of Heresy members were even born... a month after they dropped "The Role Playing Games Monthly" from the front cover, 3 months after 40k was released...

BTW, the term is "venerable". As in, "God, I feel venerable!"

:senior moment cyclops:


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am not going to collect whole companies of vehicles, what I will do is use the boxed set as the basis for Companies 2-9 and add support vehicles to each set. For 1 and 2 I will use the Reload datasheets and add support vehicles. Hmmmm, for some reason vehicles doesn't look right, yet it is correct. What a dilemma!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Remember to remember that the 6th and 7th Companies are all Tactical Squads, the 8th Company are all Assault Marines and 9th Company are all Devastator Marines. Thus, you cannot use the Space Marine Company boxed set for these Companies. In the same way the 10th Company is the Scout company. So no dice there either.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, I knew that the 1st and 10th would have to be made from scratch but I did not know about the 6th-9th companies, so I will do them from scratch too. Do you know if the 9th uses transports? When the new 'dex comes out I am going to write lists, starting with the 5th. Any idea on their vehicles?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The 9th apparently uses Rhinos. Don't really know why but it seems that 1st-9th Companies all use them. Except for the 8th of course.

EDIT: The 1st also use Land Raiders for Terminators. I think that they have about... lets say 4. Just for the sake of money!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

With the Land Raiders I was thinking one for each squad (mixtures of basic, crusader and redeemer) and then I would throw in a few apocalypse ones too (their name escapes me right now)


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Right, I have started the 8th company captain, basecoats are nearly completed. I am going to finish the basecoats today and shoot up a picture for you. I am also doing a model for a tutorial on painting smurfs, so I will post a piccy when I finish him and that will be the paint scheme.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Also, I have a rough idea of what I want to do for first company, no points values, just a list:
1 Terminator Captain
1 Terminator Command Squad
1 Veteran Box set
1 MkII Veterans box set
1 Sternguard box set
1 Vanguard box set
3 CC Terminator Squads
2 Terminator Squads
2 Venerable Dreadnoughts

All Veterans have rhinos, both dreadnoughts have drop pods, all terminators have LR's, commander and command squad have a LR as well. Mechanised terminators? Hell yeah!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are some pics of Captain Numitor of the Ultramarines 8th Company. He has had all basecoats applied, no highlights or other details as yet. He is armed with a Thunder Hammer and Bolt Pistol (not sure if that is legal, I haven't bothered to check yet:biggrin:, but he has a holster with a BP in it so I assume he can use it!)
































Pics of the paint scheme will be up along with the finished Captain in the next few weeks, and I will be writing army lists by December (cannot get hold of the new dex until late november)


----------



## bigstu (Jun 7, 2008)

That looks like a task and a half, I'm finding it difficult to finish my 2nd Company of Ultras. I do think your first company needs a Chaplain in Terminator Armour, if anything because its a nice model!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

It will have one, I have so far only decided on each commander. All companies will have a chaplain and a librarian as well. Army lists will be up mid December - mid January


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey people, it has been a while, but don't expect updates very often cause I am going into yr 11 next year T_T. I have finished painting Cpt Numitor, so as soon as I base him I will put him up. Test model is on the way as well. To keep you interested I will put pics of my current army in here as well just as soon as I repaint them...


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

And here he is, leader of the 8th company! Cpt Numitor! Since these photos were taken I have redone the eyes, but I am far too slack to take more pictures so just imagine them better


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Test model should be finished this weekend


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

BWLAF93 said:


> Also, I have a rough idea of what I want to do for first company, no points values, just a list:
> 1 Terminator Captain
> 1 Terminator Command Squad
> 1 Veteran Box set
> ...


This is wrong, found out there is a datasheet! That makes my life sooooo much easier


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i wanted to do this for sisters of battle... then i realized how much 3k points of sisters costs.... the idea died but the OCD of having every possibly unit still remains... so now i just have to get that  then maybe more sisters...

have fun man... and maybe in 8+ years we can finally see this beast up and running!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hell yeah! or longer . Well I am only 15, so there is plenty of time ahead of me! I should have this project off the ground by late 2011 (year after I graduate)


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Um, not being funny but why don't you use Cato Sicarius as the Second Company Captain? Since, ya know, he is.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was going to, but I wanted the 2nd Company master model to be in charge of the second, and in 3rd ed Sicarius commanded the 5th


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey dude I admire your ambition.k:

At the current rate of one model per two months you should be finished by 2175!! I will be 204 years old.:biggrin:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

But right now it would be more appropriate to use Cato Sicarius' new model. plus, he's a Special Character now so it would make more sense game-wise.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Nice guys! The first ultramarines army that I would respect! (cuz I play chaos, see, thats why its funny) Dont know if you did or not, but use some inks on the skin or helmetless marines to get shading and light defined. Other than that, great job!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> Hey dude I admire your ambition.k:
> 
> At the current rate of one model per two months you should be finished by 2175!! I will be 204 years old.:biggrin:


Hehe, once I get my other armies done this project will speed up some


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here he is! The test model! (He has been finished for about 2 months lol)

He has no decals here, because I converted him to my DIY chapter as soon as I finished these pics. Also, I apologise for the bad quality, and he is slightly darker than he appears because the flash brightens the paint.


















































Feedback welcome!!


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

The shading is very good, maybe another wash on the metallic parts? Also, try drilling out the bolter barrel, they look miles better!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with the idea of adding a wash to the boltgun metal parts as that will dull them down and make them look a bit more realistic. Devlan Mud or especially Badab Black would be best. Also, I would suggest thinning your paints a bit more as it will drastically improve the smoothness of the paint and make the model you are working on look 100x better.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Trigger said:


> The shading is very good, maybe another wash on the metallic parts? Also, try drilling out the bolter barrel, they look miles better!


Yes, I do not have a suitable drill bit, I am looking into that



The Wraithlord said:


> I agree with the idea of adding a wash to the boltgun metal parts as that will dull them down and make them look a bit more realistic. Devlan Mud or especially Badab Black would be best. Also, I would suggest thinning your paints a bit more as it will drastically improve the smoothness of the paint and make the model you are working on look 100x better.


And yes, I have asked here about thinning paint, but I have been too slack to try it so far. Also, I am going to grab some Badab Black soon anyway, and I will try that.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The powerpack should be blue.


----------



## Ben Bunker (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you really have the money for all this stuff(models paint glue green stuff)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

good start. You will need to keep at it to put together a force of this size.


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

get new pics or somethin bro i cant see em


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Masstadon said:


> get new pics or somethin bro i cant see em


Sorry to throw a spanner in the works here but the images aren't viewable. Saying something along the lines of 'image removed or deleted'. One quick question [sorry if you already said this earlier], are you planning to paint your guys with red trim 3rd ed style or in gold? Or is that dependant on the company?


----------

